# E30 o2 sensor issue



## Bmwn00b420 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok so I figured out I do not currently have a o2 sensor in my car. It didnt come with one so I have no idea what replacement I need to get. My car is a 1988 and has a 4 wire plug. The o2 sensor on the exhaust is located down stream under the car. Any idea if this is just the incorrect set up for the year or a part number for the correct o2 sensor?


----------

